# Anyone this lucky (or in other words, well off?



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

April 2 The Vienna State Opera mounts its first ever production of Anna Bolena, starring Anna Netrebko and Elina Garanca. Not me


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> April 2 The Vienna State Opera mounts its first ever production of Anna Bolena, starring Anna Netrebko and Elina Garanca. Not me


Oh... 

If I lived nearby, I'd pay whatever price for a ticket.
But this, coupled with plane ticket, hotel, meals, and the short notice... I can't make it.

I feel truly sad.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Also, I love these two girls when they are together! Even more than when they are separate.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Oh...
> 
> If I lived nearby, I'd pay whatever price for a ticket.
> But this, coupled with plane ticket, hotel, meals, and the short notice... I can't make it.
> ...


Cheer up, Alma: La Bellissima will be bringing her Bolena to the Met later this year.
http://anna-netrebko.blogspot.com/2011/02/anna-netrebko-in-anna-bolena-and-manon.html


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

classidaho said:


> April 2 The Vienna State Opera mounts its first ever production of* Anna Bolena, starring Anna Netrebko and Elina Garanca*
> Not me


This couple teamed up for Bellini recording not too long ago...........


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Cheer up, Alma: La Bellissima will be bringing her Bolena to the Met later this year.
> http://anna-netrebko.blogspot.com/2011/02/anna-netrebko-in-anna-bolena-and-manon.html


Great, and with Elina as well! All is good, then.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I live in Sopron, about an hour with car... and I don't even consider going.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Sieglinde said:


> I live in Sopron, about an hour with car... and I don't even consider going.


and, , what is the over-riding reason that you would not concider it?

Please, don't say it's because of Anna, Anna or Elina!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Cheer up, Alma: La Bellissima will be bringing her Bolena to the Met later this year.
> http://anna-netrebko.blogspot.com/2011/02/anna-netrebko-in-anna-bolena-and-manon.html


I'll go on October 15. I have a nice pre-paid hotel package already in a 5-star hotel (bargain price, got a promotion). It will be fun!
And October 15 is the Met in HD performance so you'll all be able to hear me during the curtain calls. I'm planning to shout "Brava, La Bellissima!!!" Seriously. I will.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I'll go on October 15. I have a nice pre-paid hotel package already in a 5-star hotel (bargain price, got a promotion). It will be fun!
> And October 15 is the Met in HD performance so you'll all be able to hear me during the curtain calls. I'm planning to shout "Brava, La Bellissima!!!" Seriously. I will.


As you know I'm in Berlin to see Joseph Calleja in Lucia & Anna Bolena was live on TV here last night. If it's the same cast you should enjoy it. 'La Bellissima' was superb but she will have to watch her weight. Jane Seymour is a meatier role & Elīna Garanča was great as the scheming mistress. Her full-on snog with Henry (Ildebrando D'Arcangelo) at the beginning set things up nicely. Ildebrando was gorgeous - couldn't take my eyes off his tight leather trousers.


----------

